# Perdido River 12/20/09



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Me and "River Rat" hit Perdido River today. The water was good but the fishing was slow. We ended up 6 miles south of the Seminole launch in Caney Bayou. We threw everything at them but all the few wanted was a jig.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for posting our report Chris. I had a blast fishing with you today and enjoyed meeting you. Chris and I shared some tips and tackle secrets (LOL) and great conversation. This is what the forum is all about.Can't wait to do it again...Thanks again Chris!!



:letsdrink


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

its nice to see perdido river has not flooded to much, thanx for the post


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't know why my post looks so jacked-up with the pictures. Oh well.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx for the report, fellas. If you hit the enter button before and after every picture, they will be easy to view.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good job fellas. I'm a firm believer that bass have to eat sometime or another, no matter the conditions.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Those are some beautiful Perdido River bass! Man i love fishing that river!


----------

